# The Khmer Empire Ruins



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

This new video is really something. Well produced, and it has amazing footage.
I personally hold the official history narrative in question, but legends do give us clues to work by.
The super-advanced cities of this ancient empire are astounding!
All the canals, step pyramids, "temples" (probably not) and huge rectangular reservoirs are jaw-dropping.
Definitely worth it.
I personally align with author Graham Hancock's theory that Angkor Was is 12,500 years old given its astrological alignment. What say all of you?













​
Video:

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ScottFreemanDate: 2020-07-05 19:01:53Reaction Score: 7




JWW427 said:


> I personally align with author Graham Hancock's theory that Angkor Was is 12,500 years old given its astrological alignment. What say all of you?


I enjoyed Graham's books.  They have great pictures.  (I have to thank him for bringing me a little way into this arena)

It's my opinion now that he is either willfully pushing the date back so far that we are "divorced" from our history (a species with amnesia as he calls it) or that he's so tied into his own theory that he won't consider modifying it.  With his dates none of the builders will be around to talk about it.  None of the more recent stories of its creation can possibly be true.  What language is still around after 10K+ years?  Who really knows what the architecture and symbols mean?  Nobody.  If it's as old as he says.  Result? It's not "ours", we can't know the answers so let's debate endlessly over tiny details.

We're looking at a catastrophic cycle of something like ~400 years (by my estimation).  Besides, with ruins in the condition of those at Malta along the sea or in Turkey...just how much weathering/cycles could the Angkors have been through given their current state?

Here we are on this site tentatively bringing things forward closer to our time and attempting to remove ~1000 years of made up history (perhaps) and now I see him as just adding more time to the lie.  Really...what more has he got except a star alignment? We don't even know what those are for sure!

To conclude:  He admits some things to get into the conversation then adds noise, IMO.

Edit: I don't have a problem with a lot of his theories, only the dates.  He's working with the same things we are after all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RTP nowDate: 2020-07-06 12:32:37Reaction Score: 1




ScottFreeman said:


> I enjoyed Graham's books.  They have great pictures.  (I have to thank him for bringing me a little way into this arena)
> 
> It's my opinion now that he is either willfully pushing the date back so far that we are "divorced" from our history (a species with amnesia as he calls it) or that he's so tied into his own theory that he won't consider modifying it.  With his dates none of the builders will be around to talk about it.  None of the more recent stories of its creation can possibly be true.  What language is still around after 10K+ years?  Who really knows what the architecture and symbols mean?  Nobody.  If it's as old as he says.  Result? It's not "ours", we can't know the answers so let's debate endlessly over tiny details.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I’ve always felt that GH was a bit too polished and certain of his theories. This constant peddling of the 12,000 yr mantra has gotten pretty nauseating and quite frankly makes no sense when you really think. I never quite understood how places like Angor Wat could’ve survived in such relatively good condition if they were thousands of years old.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-06 13:21:30Reaction Score: 9


One of the most amazing things that I have ever seen was on a Cambodian Temple called Ta Prom. It's the most overgrown temple in the area, and I knew nothing about it before I saw it, and when we went (18 years ago) we had the site completely to ourselves, and apparently there had been wild tigers seen in the area a while before.  The comment below is more than interesting.
Dinosaurs in Cambodia

" Among the thousands of ancient temples and millions of carvings there is in one temple [Prasat Ta Prom] which was built in 1186 (some 800 years ago) which has a carving of what clearly is a dinosaur (Stegosaurus).  In this same temple there are other animal carvings such as horses and rhinoceroses.  There has never been dinosaur bones found in Cambodia and probably never will with more than 300 inches of rain a year everything decomposes very quickly here.  Even skeletal remains from US pilots who crashed in Cambodia more than 40 years ago only amount to not much more than a small tooth or bone fragment. Bones do not last long in this climate. By carving a picture of a dinosaur they must have known what it looked like?  How?  They didn’t have internet, no National Geographic magazines, no university tours traveling to deserts around the world to uncover fossil remains. They knew what a rhinoceros and horse looked like (and they still live in Cambodia today). So, they must have seen dinosaurs too.  So are dinosaurs 150 million years old or 800 years old?  Isn’t that interesting"?


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-07-12 12:19:28Reaction Score: 1


The dinosaur image is telling.
I believe that its possible a few Dino leftovers were around circa 12,000-50,000 years ago, and may have been kept as a kind of sacred "pet" by the Khmer.
The Komodo dragons of Indonesia (The islands perhaps once a part of Khmer and Lemuria) were just a legend until they were discovered by "civilized" white Dutch men. (No offense, but the Dutch were imperialist conquerors).
The Peruvian Ica Stones tell the same dinosaur story.
Did the Great Flood kill many species? It's a good hypothesis. Many resets, many extinctions.
If the stories and legends are true, who knows what lies deep in the Earth in vast caverns––reportedly––the size of Texas?





_*Wiki lies:*
Komodo dragons were first documented by Europeans in 1910, when rumors of a "land crocodile" reached Lieutenant van Steyn van Hensbroek of the Dutch colonial administration.[4] Widespread notoriety came after 1912, when Peter Ouwens, the director of the Zoological Museum at Bogor, Java, published a paper on the topic after receiving a photo and a skin from the lieutenant, as well as two other specimens from a collector._


As for Graham Hancock, I think he's far too conservative. Good luck trying to prove any topic on SH in our false reality of enforced ignorance.
He wants to sell books and be a benign celebrity, and won't go far enough in fear of the Royal Society, National Geographic, and the Smithsonian institutions (Etc., etc.) which have more power over the mainstream historical narrative than was perviously thought. They will have him wiped out if he goes too far. He's got bills to pay too. A family. When he took on Zahi Hawass in Cairo (See video on this event) over the age of the Giza complex, the Egyptian government came down on GH like a megaton of foundation stones.

As for the age of the Khmer temples like Angkor, I think we've been lied to on all fronts: stone erosion and age, canals, "temples," culture, our timeline, and everything else. Who knows what the age of these cities are? I think they're deeply ancient, because the PTB want us to steer away from anything Prediluvian at ALL COSTS.

Stone is one helluva strong building material that lasts eons. Pick up a rock and remember that it was formed millions of years ago in some lava vent.
Stone cities in eroded ruins around the globe could possibly be hundreds of thousands of years old. Assuming that cities and complexes are relatively new is a flawed hypothesis that is stained by corrupt mainstream scientific rhetoric and theory. IMHO.

Always remember *Gobekli Tepi *in Turkey: Master stone masons created hundreds of complex stone megalith circles 12,500 years ago. That suggests strongly they had a _tradition_ of construction.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Randolph CDate: 2020-07-12 20:55:24Reaction Score: 3




Divine Wind said:


> One of the most amazing things that I have ever seen was on a Cambodian Temple called Ta Prom. It's the most overgrown temple in the area, and I knew nothing about it before I saw it, and when we went (18 years ago) we had the site completely to ourselves, and apparently there had been wild tigers seen in the area a while before.  The comment below is more than interesting.
> Dinosaurs in Cambodia
> 
> " Among the thousands of ancient temples and millions of carvings there is in one temple [Prasat Ta Prom] which was built in 1186 (some 800 years ago) which has a carving of what clearly is a dinosaur (Stegosaurus).  In this same temple there are other animal carvings such as horses and rhinoceroses.  There has never been dinosaur bones found in Cambodia and probably never will with more than 300 inches of rain a year everything decomposes very quickly here.  Even skeletal remains from US pilots who crashed in Cambodia more than 40 years ago only amount to not much more than a small tooth or bone fragment. Bones do not last long in this climate. By carving a picture of a dinosaur they must have known what it looked like?  How?  They didn’t have internet, no National Geographic magazines, no university tours traveling to deserts around the world to uncover fossil remains. They knew what a rhinoceros and horse looked like (and they still live in Cambodia today). So, they must have seen dinosaurs too.  So are dinosaurs 150 million years old or 800 years old?  Isn’t that interesting"?


Of course the Smithsonian gatekeepers prefer to explain that carving differently: "The head is large and appears to have large ears and a horn. The "plates" along the back more closely resemble leaves, and the sculpture is a better match for a boar or rhinoceros against a leafy background." Smithsonians are at it again or as a probably hoax made recently by one of the visiting film crews.

Well, I can not refute the latter hypothesis, although I see no evidence at all from available photographs that someone has been clumsily carving that thing recently. It just looks as ancient as all the other carvings. I am a trained paleontologist and zoologist, but I can not make out any particular resemblance to any known species of rhinoceros or boar. I also do not see ears or a horn. What I see, though, is something that seems to be a bony shield at the back of the skull, protecting the neck, much like in a ceratopsian dinosaur like _Triceratops_ or (even more similar) _Chasmosaurus_. This does not fit the "_Stegosaurus_" of course, because stegosaurs did not have these neck frills, and ceratopsians did not have big bony plates on their back.


The bony plates are less spiky than in North American _Stegosaurus_. They are somewhat stunted, rather similar to _Wuerhosaurus_, which is interesting, because this one - as far as can be told from the meager remains that have been described - is a form that lived in Asia (Northern China) and it is also (supposedly) one of the last stegosaurs.

So what do we have here? Some kind of weird late-surviving stegosaur relative that developed a bony frill at the back of its head just like the ceratopsians did? Seems far fetched, but may have been a key feature of that species which guaranteed its longer survival. We have _Miragaia_, a stegosaur from Portugal, which developed a weirdly long neck just like a sauropod (_Brontosaurus_-like form), so there was obvioulsy a lot of different designs in the group, much more, possibly, than we currently know (stegosaurs are, for reasons unknown, amongst the rarest dinosaurs).

The head is generally much bigger than in known stegosaurs. Had this guy grown a bigger brain over time as well? May also explain why it lasted so long. I can not come up with any other explanation. Either this thing is some "mythological creature" (whatever these may in truth be), or it is a dinosaur. And as you correctly pointed out, Cambodia is one of the places where no dinosaur fossils have ever been found, and it is unlikely that this will change much in the future, so they can hardly have dug up a skeleton and used it as an inspiration. So if it is a dinosaur the builders of Angkor Vat must have seen just such an unlikely creature as a living animal.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-12 22:37:11Reaction Score: 1


If Cambodians had seen this creature, it surely would call into question the 65 million year old time line in which dinosaurs supposedly died out.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Randolph CDate: 2020-07-12 23:03:53Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> If Cambodians had seen this creature, it surely would call into question the 65 million year old time line in which dinosaurs supposedly died out.


It absolutely would, and it is not the only anomaly of its kind. As fossil bones don't come out of the rock with a museum label attached to them, the only source for the 65 million years is radiometric dating, and that can be extremely tricky and is more often than not totally off the official "mark". These results are, however, never published. You are only allowed to change the timeline by a small fraction - a million years here, two million years there, this is done constantly. If you get results that are totally contradictory, they will never make it through peer review, simple as that. They will be dismissed without even looking at the data.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-12 23:19:07Reaction Score: 1


I'd read that about the Ica relics. Originally dated to 30,000 years past until relics of humans with dinosaurs emerged. Then all the universities and science labs change the dates to 30 years past and declared them all a hoax, even though bonafide archaeologists were present for their discovery.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-12 23:35:08Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> The dinosaur image is telling.
> I believe that its possible a few Dino leftovers were around circa 12,000-50,000 years ago, and may have been kept as a kind of sacred "pet" by the Khmer.
> The Komodo dragons of Indonesia (The islands perhaps once a part of Khmer and Lemuria) were just a legend until they were discovered by "civilized" white Dutch men. (No offense, but the Dutch were imperialist conquerors).
> The Peruvian Ica Stones tell the same dinosaur story.
> ...


Without derailing your thread, there is plenty of evidence that dinosaurs have been here till very recently, and still are in places like the Congo (at least 4 types) and Papua New Guinea (at least 2 flying types)

*Plesiosaur photos*
This is recent, 2018 Georgia - it is a deliberately false trail or is it in fact true?
Mysterious sea creature resembling Loch Ness Monster washes up on Georgia beach




Is it trying to discredit much earlier photos like this - 1925 California, or is just confirming it.
The Sea Monster of Santa Cruz | Genesis Park
Pliosaur - Plesiosaur Sightings | Vengeance from the Deep - Pliosaur

*Counter Claim*
Here is the 'evidence' telling us that the Plesiosaur is actually a Beaked Whale
Lies, Damned Lies, and Cryptozoology  counter claim
+ EL Wallace doesn't exist.  Has he been wiped off the internet as I can't find him.

*Response to counter claim*
Notice this article is stating that this would be a very rare Beaked whale if it is one, as the skeleton is in a Californian museum, and has never been clearly identified as 'anything'
TrueAuthority.com - Cryptozoology - Moore's Beach Monster    detailed investigation : no blowhole, teeth not as whale etc
Dinosaurs and the Bible

*Similar carvings*
Then you have 500 year old medievel brass carvings in an English Cathedral (Carlisle)


https://www.bible.ca/tracks/buy-photo-ica-stones.jpg
Then you have the Ica burial stones found in the 1930's in Peru, with I believe around a third of 1100 stones depicting dinosaurs.   Wiki calls them hoaxes!   but the article below shows several types of test being carried out, and each one confirming stones of antiquity.
Can the Ica Stones be Independently Authenticated? | Genesis Park





Randolph C said:


> The head is generally much bigger than in known stegosaurs. Had this guy grown a bigger brain over time as well? May also explain why it lasted so long. I can not come up with any other explanation. Either this thing is some "mythological creature" (whatever these may in truth be), or it is a dinosaur. And as you correctly pointed out, Cambodia is one of the places where no dinosaur fossils have ever been found, and it is unlikely that this will change much in the future, so they can hardly have dug up a skeleton and used it as an inspiration. So if it is a dinosaur the builders of Angkor Vat must have seen just such an unlikely creature as a living animal.


Having actually seen that carving, i know how small it is, it's very difficult IMO to get the whole thing in the allocated space, and therefore they have perhaps shortened the neck.

I notice that the front 2 plates are pointed, then 2 nearer the back are flatter, and the one at the back is also more pointed.  Who knows, maybe it is meant to be a composite of two separate dinosaurs.  It could of course be a totally different species of dino.




whitewave said:


> If Cambodians had seen this creature, it surely would call into question the 65 million year old time line in which dinosaurs supposedly died out.


This one is a real issue for the 65 mill years, as the T Rex they found fairly recently has got blood cells and soft tissue.  I believe some scientists have already come up with a clever response to this sticky issue.
Scientists Discover T. Rex Soft Tissue - CSI


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Randolph CDate: 2020-07-13 11:22:08Reaction Score: 1


I guess we should concentrate any more discussions on dinosaurs possibly in this thread _Ask Pro | - All you ever wanted to know about dinosaurs but never dared to ask_ because the topic here should be the Khmer empire.


----------



## 13thMonkey (Apr 28, 2021)

These are some of the square cities and temples tied the the Khmer i,ve got marked down. (stars indicate star forts)


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

13thMonkey said:


> View attachment 8543
> 
> These are some of the square cities and temples tied the the Khmer i,ve got marked down. (stars indicate star forts)


NIce, any chance you have a .KMZ for these pins, they would be a great addition to my maps.



​Here are a load of squares i found in China.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/forts-of-the-east-citadels-and-pyramids.4074/


----------



## 13thMonkey (Apr 28, 2021)

i'll cook something up tonight


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

13thMonkey said:


> i'll cook something up tonight


Many thanks, i will zip up a new copy of mine also!


----------

